# Asus P4P800-E D WL-127 drvier please?



## wl-127 drviers (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi

I ahve a P4P800-e Delux and i have lost the driver for the wirekess card that comes with the wireless edition.

The wireless card is the WL-127, i have look around the web but are unable to find the drivers.

Please could some one point me in the right direction of a download please.

thank you.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I could only find the driver for the WL-130 and do not know if it will work with the 127, I have the same mobo but can not for the life of me find the driver disk , sorry :4-dontkno 

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
.
.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

try this one , I think this is the correct one you will be looking for

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?modelname=WiFi-b&SLanguage=en-us

WiFi_Utility_English.zip, v1.8.2.1, 2003/10/27
The zip file contains both the utils and
driver(v.1.9.3.0, 2003/10/27)
.
.
.:grin:


----------



## wl-127 drviers (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you both for your help i will try this tonight and see if i can get it to work.

I was thinking that the drivers for the wl-130 maybe the same.

I would be nice if asus put the drivers for this card on the mainboard page with all the other drivers.

thank you once more.


----------

